# sotm?



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

do they still do sotm???


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

What's SOTM?

If you mean, SSOTM (slingshot of the month) then yes.

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/67849-SSOTM-April-2017----Nominations!
SSOTM April 2017 -- Nominations!

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/67841-SSOTM-March-2017----Winners!
SSOTM March 2017 -- Winners!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

brucered said:


> What's SOTM?
> 
> If you mean, SSOTM (slingshot of the month) then yes.
> 
> ...


Shot Of The Month


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Ah.....must have been before my time but sounds interesting.

Was if everyone attempts a certain shot and posts a video of it or was it like SSOTM, where the top shot of the month was awarded bragging rights?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

brucered said:


> Ah.....must have been before my time.
> 
> Sounds I interesting. Was if everyone attempts a certain shof and posts or was it like SSOTM, where the top shot of the month was awarded bragging rights?


I don't recall this forum hosting this event ?


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

treefork said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > What's SOTM?
> ...





brucered said:


> Ah.....must have been before my time but sounds interesting.
> 
> Was if everyone attempts a certain shot and posts a video of it or was it like SSOTM, where the top shot of the month was awarded bragging rights?


looks like peaple have badges sotm 1st 2nd n 3rd???


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

SOTM = Shot of the month

SSOTM = Slingshot of the month


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

There is a search function at the top of the page. You use it to find information on just about everything.


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

treefork said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Ah.....must have been before my time.
> ...


sotm


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Those are Slingshot of the month badges, award to the makers of frames.

The contest is abbreviated SSOTM, but Slingshot is actually one word, so I guess the badge only gets SOTM...its confusing when you think about it.

So yes, the contests still run monthly in the General section (see links above).


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wrong forum. if i remember correctly, i think thats a fb thing.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A *S*hot *O*f *T*he *M*onth would be a great activity for this forum . After all these forked things were meant to be shot . I think it would promote more activity and participation and would serve to promote slingshots in general .


----------



## Emilyscott9810 (Oct 10, 2016)

Its a facebook thing sotm (ukca shot of the month) however that has now shut down also, i know theres a online comp that runs on facebook by the british catapult association.

But that would be great for the forum to be able to upload videos of trick shots from like the 1st- 27th then have a vote off at the end of the month for 3 days.


----------



## Emilyscott9810 (Oct 10, 2016)

treefork said:


> A *S*hot *O*f *T*he *M*onth would be a great activity for this forum . After all these forked things were meant to be shot . I think it would promote more activity and participation and would serve to promote slingshots in general .


I agree id like to see some of the americans shoot and compete online its more worldwide on here also.. i only ever see the british online comps and only a hand ful are over seas not many at all.


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

Emilyscott9810 said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > A *S*hot *O*f *T*he *M*onth would be a great activity for this forum . After all these forked things were meant to be shot . I think it would promote more activity and participation and would serve to promote slingshots in general .
> ...


where are the online comps you speak of? thanks.


----------



## Emilyscott9810 (Oct 10, 2016)

ryanpaul said:


> Emilyscott9810 said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


Facebook page british catapult association.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Emilyscott9810 said:


> ryanpaul said:
> 
> 
> > Emilyscott9810 said:
> ...


I ask this last week nobody new thanks for the info


----------

